# 9 month old training



## David_C (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, found this site after doing some Google searching for training our new 9 month old GSD (Beau "Bo").

We adopted Beau about 2 weeks ago from a friend of my wifes, who couldn't take care of him as there's a family situation that has come up.. we offered our home to this pup. I'd rather take the time to train him then him being stuck in a kennel.

We do have another dog, about 5yrs in age (Welsh/Border Terrier) who accepts the pup and has at times put him in his place. 

My question is, as a first time GSD owner, how do I train the pup to be obedient to my family at 9 months? He has some obedience, such as sit, stay, down but that's mostly in home.. when we go out, he pulls, and basically has the mental span of my 14hr daughter...

There is also the nipping of the hands, clothes and at the older dog, who does not hesitate to tell the pup he's has enough. We do have chew toys for him, some bones to help with the chewing of random things.

Look forward to anyone's input.

Thanks,

David


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Hello and welcome! It was generous of your family to rehome Bo for your friend. Do you have any pics of your new dog?

If this is your first GSD, consider getting a reputable, professional trainer well versed in GSDs. He is into his "Terrible Teenage" years so the comparison with your daughter may be apt. He'll be in this phase for awhile. Learn from a trainer how to use a prong collar with him (if you don't already know). They are great training tools. You will learn how to use it without hurting a dog and shown how to give corrections for walking him so he doesn't pull. The procedure can be described but a trainer will let you know if you are doing it correctly. There is so much more to a GSD than sit, stay and down. A trainer will give you a solid foundation for your future life with him and you will be rewarded with a very loyal friend. You might also find some dog sports you want to do with him as well.

GSDs overall tend to be a one owner dog. This does not mean that he will not behave around other family members, just that there is one person in particular he will really bond with and it will be easier for that person to handle him. Also, if he was bonded to anyone in his previous family, he may need some time to adjust and rebond. GSDs are one of the smarted and rewarding breeds you will ever know. As such they need a lot of mental stimulation and exercise and every single moment is worth it.

Don't put off the trainer. Getting feedback from a live person on what you are doing right or wrong can make all the difference in the world. In the meantime be firm, fair and consistent with him. Closely monitor him with your older dog until you know he has a stable temperament and his behavior is consistent and reliable. (Even though my GSD and Aussie get along well, I separate them when I go out). Looking forward to hearing about Bo's progress and to seeing some pics.


----------



## David_C (Oct 27, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> Hello and welcome! It was generous of your family to rehome Bo for your friend. Do you have any pics of your new dog?
> 
> If this is your first GSD, consider getting a reputable, professional trainer well versed in GSDs. He is into his "Terrible Teenage" years so the comparison with your daughter may be apt. He'll be in this phase for awhile. Learn from a trainer how to use a prong collar with him (if you don't already know). They are great training tools. You will learn how to use it without hurting a dog and shown how to give corrections for walking him so he doesn't pull. The procedure can be described but a trainer will let you know if you are doing it correctly. There is so much more to a GSD than sit, stay and down. A trainer will give you a solid foundation for your future life with him and you will be rewarded with a very loyal friend. You might also find some dog sports you want to do with him as well.
> 
> ...


MythicMut,

Thanks for getting back to me. on average, what is the price range for a GSD training? I'd like to be able to take him and myself and get trained on the best way to handle him and everything else. 

I have started a little bit of training when on walks. He will stop (50% of the time) at all cross walks and sit until its clear and I give a command to continue. He's getting better with tugging and pulling. Ive thought of getting a barb collar, just worried that it may pierce through his neck. 

I'll get a couple pics of him and post em up for you and everyone else. He's a beautiful White/orange.

David


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

David_C: What general area are you located in? Prices may vary a bit in different parts of the country. I am in Northeast Illinois and in general, they run about $60.00 to $80.00 for private one on one hour long sessions with a professional trainer that has an emphasis on GSDs and that has also titled dogs. There are trainers of course that charge more but that does not necessarily mean they are any better. Do watch out for the cheapies. I like the idea of a trainer's dog/s being titled (by the trainer their self) because it says that they can do what they are claiming to do. Others may differ on this. It's personal preference. 

Obedience classes run about 6 to 8 classes for $125.00 to $150.00. Specialty classes may be more. Some trainers offer a discount if you buy your private training in packages. These are approximate prices. If private classes are a bit too pricey, consider just a couple of them before joining a group class. It would be a good way for you to start off and you will do better in group classes since you had that individual input. 

Also look around for a GSD club near you as they are usually offer classes and support, help you to socialize your dog and are lots of fun. There are trainers on this forum so if you get lucky, one or two might run across your post and stick their two cents in. Get those pics up!


----------



## David_C (Oct 27, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> David_C: What general area are you located in? Prices may vary a bit in different parts of the country. I am in Northeast Illinois and in general, they run about $60.00 to $80.00 for private one on one hour long sessions with a professional trainer that has an emphasis on GSDs and that has also titled dogs. There are trainers of course that charge more but that does not necessarily mean they are any better. Do watch out for the cheapies. I like the idea of a trainer's dog/s being titled (by the trainer their self) because it says that they can do what they are claiming to do. Others may differ on this. It's personal preference.
> 
> Obedience classes run about 6 to 8 classes for $125.00 to $150.00. Specialty classes may be more. Some trainers offer a discount if you buy your private training in packages. These are approximate prices. If private classes are a bit too pricey, consider just a couple of them before joining a group class. It would be a good way for you to start off and you will do better in group classes since you had that individual input.
> 
> Also look around for a GSD club near you as they are usually offer classes and support, help you to socialize your dog and are lots of fun. There are trainers on this forum so if you get lucky, one or two might run across your post and stick their two cents in. Get those pics up!


Lots of good info there, thank you. I'm in central IA, out side des moines.. I'll did a little research and found a few classes around 80 mark. I'll give em a call and see if they specifically handle GSDs or can point me to the right place.

Pics coming shortley. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## David_C (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's a quick shot of the little big rascle


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

He is a handsome guy.

I should correct/clarify what I said so I don't complicate your search. You want a trainer that specializes in, or is very familiar with, GSDs. Like as in, really knows them. Trainers don't always limit themselves to one breed. The higher priced trainers here have usually been training for 20/25 years or more and may also train police dogs, etc.

Remember to check out GSD clubs in your area. They are great for support and info besides just fun. Keep us posted on your trainer search and keep the pics coming ...


----------

